# Bee Escape as SHB trap?



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been toying with this idea - A beetle trap that uses the same basic idea as a bee escape/minnow trap/trap out cone. That is - funnel the buggers into a cage that they can't figure out how to get out of. 

I figure once they are confined without access to food/water they will mostly just dry up and die without much mess - no more disgusting oil full of putrid beetle/larva corpses. If it was incorporated into the bottom board it might even catch the exiting larva.

The easiest way to try this would be to just staple a piece of screen wire on the back of an escape board, and some #8 HW Cloth over the escape entrance hole - although I'm sure that some other configuration would be more efficient. Something with SHB entrances in the corners of the top and/or bottom boards (using their usual refuge areas to corral them in) maybe, or round "cartridges" that could insert into holes drilled near the hive entrance (using the hive smell as bait) maybe. 

Anyway, before I reinvent the wheel - has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Intriguing idea. Lots of insect trap devices use use a behavior to fool them. Like the bee escape. The beetles are so thin and active. Seems to me a more "complicated" device so it would be less likely for them to accidentally wander out. A switch back? Debris that gets them tangled/caught up in. A flap one way door. Just thinking out loud. 
Rick


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking that the bees would probably still guard the door like they do now, but the funnel device would just make it less likely that the SHB would swarm out whenever they get a chance - like during inspections. Even if containment was not perfect it might make a significant difference.

You know, some screen wire widgets added to the inside of a CD case might be a possibility - but something less easily propolized shut would be easier for the bee keeper to manage. 

Just spitballing here. 

I've kind of envisioned a "bottom board of death that has all of the positive aspects of a fully screened BB but made of screen small enough to impede SHB, and with escape cone type devices in the corners - entrances both top and bottom. Screened to keep from trapping bees of course. Might trap beetles both on their way in and out.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Multiple narrow cones into cd case? Like herding horses into a narrow canyon then into a gated pen. The odds of them finding their way back out would on the high side one would think.
Rick


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Rick 1456 said:


> Multiple narrow cones into cd case? Like herding horses into a narrow canyon then into a gated pen. The odds of them finding their way back out would on the high side one would think.
> Rick


Toyed with also , enough to build a cpl prototypes.. so far nothing good. One is a maze style. but they do get back out. the other was a "one way door" like a piegon trap but can't get them to push in yet..........


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

In WW ll, they taught pigeons to peck at a center spot to guide missiles. The pigeon trap made me think of that. Perhaps, we need the bee to drive the beetle through the trap door.  Nothing like a predator at your heels to motivate you.
Rick


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont really have much of a small hive beetle problem, yet.... But I have always wondered if something on the bottom board, like an inverted jar feeder would work. Something you could fill with the bait of choice. Screw on from the bottom. Small enough holes the beetles could get in but bees could not. They get in it and cant get out. Screw it off and dump it out. Kinda like the opposite of the jar feeder on the inner cover, just upside down to trap beetles. I am not much of an inventor, so thats about all I have...an idea....

Rob


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

An actual jar feeder but with a cone going into it might work - baited with some pollen or something. I've seen drowned beetles floating in jar feeders before. The trouble is they would eat the bait and lay eggs on it - then you would have a jar full of putrid maggots. I hate hive beetles.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Teh real problem is bait. so far nothing works better than a warm ball of bees. The will take cantalope, but if bees are around they ignore it.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

If a one way sized for SHB, with no escape possible, how bout a boric acid dusting? Can't put it in moisture, but if you could make them walk across it before the bait, might not live long enough to lay. Not sure. 2 cnts
Rick


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Rick the problem I have been haveing is getting them into the one way door. from there just let the little buggars starve (slow painful)


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone at our club made what looks like a good trap. I have not tried it. What it amounts to is a double screened inner cover, made of regular mesh wire window screen. The frame is maybe 1/2 inch thick with window screen stapled to both sides. The top side has 4 or 5 holes poked in it with a pencil. The beetles can get in but they can't figure out how to get out. Even if they find the hole, the wires would be sticking toward the inside of the trap. Or that's the idea. 
The bees would eventually propolize the bottom side of the screen but it's easy enough to cut it out and staple a new one on.


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are the pictures. The hive itself is the "bait". The original model I saw had a little "door" built into the frame so you could open it and dump the beetles out. Obviously an 8 mesh screened bottom board would defeat the purpose of the trap, and you would want to keep the main entrance reduced so the bees can guard it. Anyway, I've been thinking that the 8-mesh screened bottom boards leave a lot of unguarded area. Are the beetles as much of a problem with solid bottom boards?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a good simple idea, if there were beetle holes in the inner back corners maybe the bees would herd them in from the inside, and keep them in. That is exactly what I'm talking about except with bee escape cones to obfuscate the buggers. Or maybe if there was a piece of Coroplast over a small hole in the middle they would run under it and get trapped inside. Sure would be satisfying to see a nice pile of dried out beetles inside it.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

GMC
Understood. Just bouncing stuff around.  I made the mistake of throwing a patch of foundation with pollen in it into the trash in my garage. I coaught it after the beetles had their way and larvae were present. Ant food. (a sinister laugh) I got the idea to make a trap that would hold a frame or section of comb w/ pollen that had louvers as an entrance and hang it outside. Like a window shutter but very tight. SHB would have to get poisoned or they would find their way back out. SHB like the dark and crevices. Hives built up and my shb have been non problematic to this point.
The inner cover idea looks pretty neat.  I would put the little hole entrances in the corners. Seems that is where the bees will chase the beetles to. Fun stuff to think about.  
Rick
edit: posted after DFs.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

What about a little compartment that holds one of those sticky mouse traps? Maybe a modified inner cover or bottom board. Small enough holes that the bees cant get in but the beetles can. They use those things for spiders and things like that. I am just brainstorming a bit.


----------

